# what age for cabin/mid sleeper bed



## pa2k84

What age would you put your little ones into a mid sleeper or cabin bed? I remember having one as a child and loving it, had like a little secret cave underneath used to crawl into the dark with torch/lamp and play :haha:

Lucas has been in a bed with bed guard since he was around 16 months, guard removed before 2. Never fallen. 

Looking forwards and with being a little bit pregnant will need at some point in the near future to move him out of the cotbed. Although planning with number 2 to do the same as i did with Lucas and cosleep for at least the first 6 months no immediate rush but to prepare him want to swap his room and thought maybe getting new bed as he moves would be a good idea so could set up new baby room closer to time?

So i guess question is has anyone got a 3 year old in a slightly raised bed and if so are they ok with it?


----------



## KayBea

my niece is in a mid sleeper & shes just turned 6. She went in it when she was 4.5 ish when she was able to use the ladder alone.

i wouldnt put my LO in one at 3yrs only because she likes to dive off ger bed onto the floor as it is & i know it wont be long before i have a broken leg/arm on my hands!


----------



## chell5544

DD1 has a cabin bed its not very high, doesnt have a ladder, it has shelves underneath she can climb up to get onto the bed and she went in that at 2.5 yrs never fallen out yet.


----------



## winegums

we did a diy ikea hack jobby a while back. 4 beside tables = exact length of their toddler bed mattresses. so we attached them, then made a base on top for the mattresses and attached that to the wall. So now they each have a cabin type bed for £68. 

This was last year when they were 1y 9m and 3y 5m.

Neither of them have fallen out of the beds so far and it's been about 6 months.

These are the drawers we used https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/70163753/ (they were in the sale when we bought them). 4 together is the same length as their mattresses and there is some space behind which is why we secured the base we made for the mattress to the wall. The drawers are perfect - the top ones have pants, socks, PJs, shorts. The bottom ones have trousers, long sleeved tops, t shirts, jumpers& cardies.

I'm so glad we did this, best decision ever. Their room is divided into bedroom and playroom as they used to get distracted by all their toys at bed time, now their bedroom area is small and we didn't want loads of furniture taking up space so it's been the perfect solution.


----------



## suzib76

My eldest has a mid sleeper bed, she is 11. There is no way I would let my 3 year old sleep in it, in fact she isn't even allowed on it at all. Too high and just too risky for a 3 yo IMO

Lana sometimes wakes in the night for a wee, she would never manage the ladder in her sleepy state


----------



## winegums

Just re-read the original post. I wouldn't get a mid sleeper yet, just too high. I think a cabin bed is fine though if your son has been sleeping without a guard for a while and hasn't fallen


----------



## aimee-lou

I'm planning on getting Earl and Edward bunk beds when Eddy moves out of his cotbed (around 2 I think). Obviously he'll be in the bottom bunk and Earl will be in the top. At that age Earl will be 4.5. Hoping to get ones with steps rather than a vertical ladder, and will obviously make sure that it's got pretty high sides, but would have no issues in doing that. 

I would say it probably depends on how agile and trustworthy your DS is. I don't think I'd trust Earl in a mid-sleeper just yet, but in about 6 months time I reckon he'll be fine. Having said that, Earl got a full size single for his 3rd birthday, and I did consider getting him a cabin bed as they're a bit lower and with the storage it would be handy.


----------



## pa2k84

tbh its more the cabin beds i am looking at with maybe the option of taking out under storage and creating a personal space


----------



## suzib76

Sorry I am confused I thought you ment the cabin beds that are high up like mid sleepers? Reading now I think you are meaning low down ones the size of a single bed in which case I wouldn't have a problem putting a 3 year old in one


----------



## winegums

if we didn't need the storage space i'd love to get the boys beds like this - https://www.roomtogrow.co.uk/product/thuka-hit-9-cabin-bed-with-slide-and-tent/


----------



## pa2k84

Yes they are low but not as low as a single if that makes sense! Would be sleeping higher than he is now with storage underneath him


----------



## Mrs Doddy

winegums said:


> if we didn't need the storage space i'd love to get the boys beds like this - https://www.roomtogrow.co.uk/product/thuka-hit-9-cabin-bed-with-slide-and-tent/

Oh wow that's cool ! Tho my lo wouldn't be doing much sleeping if she had that !


----------



## RachA

Esther has a midi-sleeper. We got it from M&S. We originally weren't going to put her in it until she was 4 but at Christmas we decided to give it a try-she was 3y 2m. She has been totally fine. She has fallen one as she was coming down the steps. She can easily navigate the steps going up or down regardless if if she is tired, in a strop etc. 
She is a real climber though so that night well help.


----------



## bana

We went on holiday for a week and my 3 yr old slept in the top of bunk beds- loved it and didnt have any problems with falling out. He loved it so much we are replacing his thomas bed for either a bunk bed or a cabin bed depending on what No 2 is!! x


----------

